# By Demand [June 2013]



## Sid_gamer (May 3, 2013)

*Demands  can also be made by e-mail, story  ideas and other suggestions (Fast  Track ideas, design, demands for  specific articles etc) 

Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free   Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to   minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list   of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send   us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how   much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for   video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest   Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads -   Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery   and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE   RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _ ​ ​


----------



## agoogler (May 7, 2013)

Lots of Khanacademy videos. Including those on Pre-calculus and Calculus .
Also video tutorials on making games with HTML 5 .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 7, 2013)

Old thinkDigit PDF archives (I'm dying for them).


----------



## ajit1 (May 9, 2013)

digit plz include digit softwares archive ,windows installer 3.1, mathematical software from wolfram alpha,entertain ment softwares like microsoftplus dancer ,more more

fast track on deepwebsite/softwrae installation and trouble shooting/

games like crysis,igi3,ironman,sniper may be trial


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2013)

Windows 8/ Linux App development guide.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

> Old thinkDigit PDF archives (I'm dying for them).





i also want that


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 13, 2013)

@agoogler
Khan Academy videos suggestion will be taken care of in future releases.

@everyone
Digit PDF Archive added.
DVDs have been finalized, thanks to everyone for their suggestions

This thread is now closed.

cheers and e-peace,
sid_gamer and the Digit Team


----------

